# Diamond 1st to offer free accom globally to 1st responders



## goaliedave (Mar 28, 2020)

Redirecting
		


Sent from my SM-A505G using Tapatalk


----------



## mbinpa (Mar 29, 2020)

Bravo!!!


----------



## Miss Marty (Mar 29, 2020)

Diamond Resorts Worldwide

A _first responder_ is a person with specialized training who is among the first to arrive and provide assistance at the scene of an emergency, such as an accident
and CoVid -19, etc.  Most first responder`s are doctors, nurses, hospital staff, firefighters and members of the National Guard. These people normally work in or near their homes.  It would be much safer for Diamond Resorts to close their resorts at this time and offer first responder`s a free stay after this pandemic crisis is over.


----------



## goaliedave (Mar 29, 2020)

Miss Marty said:


> Diamond Resorts Worldwide
> 
> A _first responder_ is a person with specialized training who is among the first to arrive and provide assistance at the scene of an emergency, such as an accident
> and CoVid -19, etc. Most first responder`s are doctors, nurses, hospital staff, firefighters and members of the National Guard. These people normally work in or near their homes. It would be much safer for Diamond Resorts to close their resorts at this time and offer first responder`s a free stay after this pandemic crisis is over.


Read carefully. It is so they don't infect their families.

Sent from my SM-A505G using Tapatalk


----------

